# Dogs Of War!!!!



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

First off i was wondering if the dogs of war army is still legal?

secondly what do you think of it? would you play against it? and what do you think of the units?

heres the link
http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/dogsofwar/gaming/armylist/default.htm


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Leopold's Leopards are nasty against Fear causing enemies. ASF against the charge, and S4 against cavalry.

A unit of these to get the full benefit should be 6 wide, and 4 ranks deep. This costs under 400pts, and will easily beat most units when they recieve the charge.

The Hot Pot is lovely though. haha the idea is fantastic. Died by drowning 

Braganzas besiegers look nasty, as do Volands Venators. Bronzino, and Long Drong are my favourites - although a 460pts dragon is rather sexy.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

If you are planning to start up a Dogs of War army then it is probably worth pointing out that in recent interviews the GW designers have said they don't want crossover armies anymore and DoW are likely to be dropped in 8th. That said 8th is likely a few years away based on the rumours flying around, so you would have a year and a bit minimum to play with them.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

thats sad but for me it would be more of a joke army for screwing around with my friends. imagine yourself thinking of faceing hordes of undead and your opponent droping pikemen and ogres on the table instead. plus i love the hafling hotpot. I want to make it so bad but i need to figure out a way to start first.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Haven't heard anyone say they were no longer legal, so go ahead, just avoid tournaments and dicks and you'll be fine


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I honestly dont believe you'll have problems with using them anywhere. The problem is that you either need to convert the whole army from random units, or buy bucketloads of metal models which will cost heck :no:


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

hmmmm.......... conversions seem good. it wont take to much work to change spearmen to pikemen and anything with guns or crossbows are already there. ogres no conversion. paymaster will be fun to make anyway. halfling hot pot to. im not really seeing the trouble with conversions.:victory:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

squeek said:


> ... in recent interviews the GW designers have said they don't want crossover armies anymore and DoW are likely to be dropped in 8th. That said 8th is likely a few years away based on the rumours flying around, so you would have a year and a bit minimum to play with them.


Oh that's too bad. Have you got a source for that Squeek?

Now I'm even more grumpy than I was before.

And I was quite grumpy before.

:not happy with GW cyclops:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, the guys over at warseer have it from the designers mouth that he dislikes armies that are cross-overs, and is planning to drop them. This is why DoC and WoC have been separated apparantly. I can go digging for a quote later if you like, but I seem to remember it was an interview with Phil Kelly.


----------

